# Birth Control in the UK



## GordOfSomerset (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello Again,
My fiance is moving to the UK at the beginning of July in preparation for our wedding in October and one thing we are trying to work out is the matter of birth control.

She usually gets it monthly from a 'drug store' in America so obviously this is only a one month supply, the problem arises as she moves to the UK in July yet has 'no recourse to work or public funds', public funds meaning NHS. 

How would one go about obtaining birth control when she arrives so that there are no problems with this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jo123 (Oct 28, 2010)

I would have thought that she would register with a doctors surgery and then get her contraception on prescription. So she will only pay prescription charges.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Before I went to the UK to live 6 months with my now husband I bought a 6 month supply of it from Planned Parenthood didn't wanna have to get it from there but getting into a gyno would have taken months and I was a virgin at the time so I didn't need to necessarilly have to be tested for STD'S or pregnancy it's $25 a pack there you make an appointment and can pick it up whenever you'd like on-site


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jo123 said:


> I would have thought that she would register with a doctors surgery and then get her contraception on prescription. So she will only pay prescription charges.


Contraceptive pills are not subject to prescription charges if you get on prescription from your NHS GP or a Family Planning Clinic.
Also NHS isn't public fund according to OP's visa conditions.


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm sure she would be able to get a few months worth of her prescription to see her through until she is settled in the UK. If her pharmacy won't fill more than one month at a time, I'm sure her doctor would be willing to call in the order - or even give her a few months worth, just have her chat with her doc.


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

I don't know if there are online pharmacy options that might ship to the UK. If your fiance will be keeping her US insurance, I would contact them and inquire about your fiance's coverage when traveling abroad. They may or may not cover certain expenses overseas.


----------



## 80cmills (Apr 5, 2011)

jo123 said:


> I would have thought that she would register with a doctors surgery and then get her contraception on prescription. So she will only pay prescription charges.


In Britain you can only get the pill contraception from a doctor, so you will have to register with one. But contraception pills are free to all women on the nhs.


----------



## Lauren_999 (Jan 18, 2011)

GordOfSomerset said:


> Hello Again,
> My fiance is moving to the UK at the beginning of July in preparation for our wedding in October and one thing we are trying to work out is the matter of birth control.
> 
> She usually gets it monthly from a 'drug store' in America so obviously this is only a one month supply, the problem arises as she moves to the UK in July yet has 'no recourse to work or public funds', public funds meaning NHS.
> ...


Hi,

I have the same issue -- I have to be on birth control continuously for a medical condition. From what I've read, on a new VISA you are eligible for NHS coverage, but not "public funds" in the sense of their version of welfare or unemployment payments. 
But to be on the safe side (this is what I'm doing because I can't risk being off of it for weeks or months at a time if there is a waiting list to get a doctor), your fiance can go to a place like Planned Parenthood for multiple months of birth control pills.

If she is not working right now, she might qualify for a community healthcare provider that does not require insurance or referrals and she will be charged on a sliding scale based on her income. She can do a Google search for ones in her city/area. In my experience, these places have no issue with giving months of contraception in advance since many aren't able to visit regularly. 

I've had issues getting multiple packs at a time even with a doctor's specific prescription that I need to take it that way, because the insurance simply won't cover more than one pack per the "normal" allotted time they are taken. Just a note, since going the Planned Parenthood might be easier in the end, even if she has insurance/her doctor understands the situation.


----------



## 80cmills (Apr 5, 2011)

Lauren_999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same issue -- I have to be on birth control continuously for a medical condition. From what I've read, on a new VISA you are eligible for NHS coverage, but not "public funds" in the sense of their version of welfare or unemployment payments.
> But to be on the safe side (this is what I'm doing because I can't risk being off of it for weeks or months at a time if there is a waiting list to get a doctor), your fiance can go to a place like Planned Parenthood for multiple months of birth control pills.
> ...


In the uk doctors give you either 3 or 6 months at a time for free. 

It shouldn't take you more than 3 days to see a doctor, after u have registered with them. Which is very simple just get a form and give them proof of address.


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

I had no trouble registering with a GP and then getting in almost at once to see him (the surgery has same-day appointments). You will, however, have to show your visa (spouse or fiancé works) to register, but won't need anything else. 

Here's the NHS site explaining how to register:

How do I register with a GP?

Oral contraceptives are free. My GP gives me a prescription for six months at a time.


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

This site will help you locate a GP in your area:

Find NHS services in your area


----------



## Lauren_999 (Jan 18, 2011)

anya said:


> I had no trouble registering with a GP and then getting in almost at once to see him (the surgery has same-day appointments). You will, however, have to show your visa (spouse or fiancé works) to register, but won't need anything else.
> 
> Here's the NHS site explaining how to register:
> 
> ...


Thank you Anya! This is incredibly helpful. And free BC sounds fantastic. I've been paying $30 a month for the past year


----------



## Lenna (Jun 20, 2011)

I think that anyone can register with a GP as long as they have legally immigrated to the UK. So your fiance could register with a GP as soon as she arrives, giving them your address. It's been a long time since I registered with my GP, but I think some of them don't even ask for proof of address. They should process it within a couple of days and then your fiance should be able to see a GP and get her prescription for free contraceptives.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This might help:

*Eligibility for Free NHS Treatment*
Entitlement to free NHS treatment in the UK is based on the country of residence and not citizenship. The general rule is that all UK residents are entitled to free treatment. It is up to the hospital administering the treatment to ensure that the patient is eligible for free healthcare.

The test to be applied for eligibility is whether the individual seeking treatment is ordinarily resident in the UK – in other words that they are in the UK legally and are settled there. If the test is satisfied there is no minimum qualifying period of residence before an individual becomes eligible for free treatment.

*Categories of Treatment Which are Free to Everyone*
Some types of treatment are available to everyone for free, even if they would not ordinarily be eligible for free NHS healthcare. These include:

Treatment given in a hospital accident and emergency department or similar treatment administered by an NHS walk-in centre;
*Family planning services;*
Compulsory treatment for a psychiatric disorder.
Treatment for some contagious diseases – but different rules apply to AIDS/HIV;

Although family planning services are included in this list maternity services are not.


----------

